# Ikaw na!



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

What does 'Ikaw na!' mean?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

Context please.
Provisionally, I would say _Ikaw na!_ means _Your turn!_


----------



## meetmeinnyc

It was a title of a segment on the ABS-CBN news program, 'Bandila', which was hosted by Boy Abunda and Kris Aquino. And I heard someone say that to his friend, but I don't remember in what context he said it..


----------



## epistolario

In many cases, _ikaw __na_ means _it's your turn_. But it appears that the expression _ikaw na!_ has developed an extended usage (slang) in recent years. Maybe the equivalent is *you're the best!* When you relate your achievements to your friend, they would normally use this expression to congratulate you. 

For example: 

You: Hey, did you know that I aced the final exam in our Mandarin class? 
Your friend: Wow, congratulations! You're the best! (We would say _Ikaw __na__!_)

You: Wow, online results show that I passed the entrance exams at Harvard University. 
Your friend: _Ikaw __na__!_


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Got it. Thanks, epistolario!


----------

